
Privacy Policy Changes at Plex - rcarmo
https://www.plex.tv/about/privacy-policy-changes/
======
oarsinsync
Previous version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15050275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15050275)

TL;DR: Many pitchforks resulted in some change in a) policy, and b) language
to better explain and justify it all.

Ultimately, it's all a lot more acceptable and understandable what the
motivations are, but most people wont see this because people don't put enough
emphasis on when there's a positive end result, and only focus on when
negatives happen.

"Oh but the negative shouldn't have happened in the first place" is often the
argument in response to that, but I believe that's only valid if the human
element in decision making is completely removed.

If anyone from Plex GmbH and/or Plex Inc see this, well done for the update!

